# Magnesium



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

I've been wondering lately if anyone else takes this supplement. I've been taking 500 mg twice a day for a couple of weeks now and it has helped slightly with my sa but nothing really noticeable. It has also made me have terrible gas :/. Anyone care to share their experiences with this supplement?


----------



## sadsurvivor (Dec 5, 2008)

Anxiety and stress can cause a magnesium deficiency. I don't take the supplement but I do try to get it from my diet and Epsom salt (contains magnesium sulfate) in bath water.

According to Dr. Hyman's blog, "Avoid magnesium carbonate, sulfate, gluconate, and oxide. They are poorly absorbed (and the cheapest and most common forms found in supplements)." Maybe the supplement you are taking is in one of those forms and that is why you have terrible gas. It also says, "The most absorbable forms are magnesium citrate, glycinate taurate, or aspartate, although magnesium bound to Kreb cycle chelates (malate, succinate, fumarate) are also good."

Here is the link to his blog:

http://www.ultrawellness.com/blog/magnesium-relaxation-mineral

There is quite a bit of info about magnesium.

You can also watch him on Youtube here.






I really like this doctor but he does talk fast which some people find annoying and anxiety provoking.


----------



## thepostman (Feb 26, 2009)

I've been taking magnesium taurate for the last week or so, and it really helps my anxiety. I've been taking from 500-1000 mg a day spread out over 4 doses, but I think I'm gonna cut down on the dose to 500 and stick with it because I feel like it's a little too sedating, like it zaps my energy. But I'm taking other supplements too, so it might be a the combo of my stack that's making me feel like that. 

My current stack:
500 mg Mag. taurate (split into 4 doses, one before bed)
2000 mcg B12 (taken first thing in the morning)
1 pill Super B-complex
500 mg AlphaGPC (first thing in morning)
7200 mg fish oil (split into two doses, morning and before bed)
100 mg 5HTP (before bed. My sup. also has a mix of malic acid, mag. malate and mag. oxide)
2.5-5 mg melatonin (before bed)

I take the 5HTP, melatonin and magnesium before bed because I work nights and have a reversed sleep schedule, so they help me get to bed at a reasonable time. 

Overall I've been feeling much better since I started this regiment. My anxiety is decreased and I just feel more easygoing. It's easier for me to relax and chill out when I want to, and I've gotten my sense of humor back...like things are just funnier to me, and I can crack myself up thinking about jokes and stuff.


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

sadsurvivor said:


> Anxiety and stress can cause a magnesium deficiency. I don't take the supplement but I do try to get it from my diet and Epsom salt (contains magnesium sulfate) in bath water.
> 
> According to Dr. Hyman's blog, "Avoid magnesium carbonate, sulfate, gluconate, and oxide. They are poorly absorbed (and the cheapest and most common forms found in supplements)." Maybe the supplement you are taking is in one of those forms and that is why you have terrible gas. It also says, "The most absorbable forms are magnesium citrate, glycinate taurate, or aspartate, although magnesium bound to Kreb cycle chelates (malate, succinate, fumarate) are also good."
> 
> ...


Ya I've been taking magnesium oxide which is probably why.
Thanks for the article, it really helps.


----------



## Bad Religion (Dec 14, 2006)

My doctor told me to try taking some for panic attacks but so far I haven't tried it.


----------



## radiohead (Dec 15, 2008)

Magnesium can prove to be fairly helpful in helping to calm you, and your central nervous system.

Others have made some good posts(magnesium citrate is great);

I currently take Calcium/Magnesium capsules daily(sold as one mix); it was a little more expensive, like 20 bucks I think, but both the Calcium and Magneium are blends of citrate, tuarate, and asparate(not sure how they blend them exactly, but it's what the bottle says, lol). Calcium is just like magnesium.....you can find it for really cheap but it's always Calcium CARBONATE, just like Magneiusm Carbonate....and the body absorbs a very small amount of those.

just my two cents; I love my Cal/Mag mix, whether it's capsules or liquid, and think they are key in overall health; bones, and nervous system


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

radiohead said:


> Magnesium can prove to be fairly helpful in helping to calm you, and your central nervous system.
> 
> Others have made some good posts(magnesium citrate is great);


I heard that magnesium citrate causes stomach problems though which i think will only worsen my gas. I'm thinking that i should either get glycinate or taurine.


----------



## Anxiety75 (Feb 10, 2004)

lol My multi-vitamin makes me belch up air.


----------



## xboxfreak (Jul 22, 2008)

I take the orotate form which is supposed to be really well absorbed. Previously I was using the Glycinate form. I take Taurine separately so that is why I don't use the Taurinate form.

I think it is good for my body but I can't really tell if it helps a lot with anxiety.


----------



## muddle (Mar 16, 2009)

I just started taking a combination Zinc, Magnesium and B6. Seems to be very low dosage although I take two daily, Zinc 9mg, Magnesium ( oxide) 30mg, B6 25 mg.

Supposed to be beneficial for skin, hair nails, wound healing, joint maintenance, protecting the immune system and a defence against, colds,infections and diseases.

No harm in trying it - if it doesn't do any good at least it won't do any harm.


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

I tried ZMA a combination of Zinc, Magnesium, and vitamin b 6 helps me sleep.


----------



## 40watta (Oct 12, 2008)

Ive tried mag taurate and didnt notice anything.


----------

